# Moving In July; housing advice!



## natasha2812 (Feb 4, 2010)

We are a family of four moving to Singapore in July. My husband will be teaching near to Ulu Pandan and we are wondering about places to live. I have been looking at Condos near Bukit Timah and wondered if anyone has advice about living here as a family. We have two small children and will not have a car so need somewhere within easy access of public transport and with opportunities to socialise nearby. Any advice would be gladly accepted.

Thanks


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

natasha2812 said:


> We are a family of four moving to Singapore in July. My husband will be teaching near to Ulu Pandan and we are wondering about places to live. I have been looking at Condos near Bukit Timah and wondered if anyone has advice about living here as a family. We have two small children and will not have a car so need somewhere within easy access of public transport and with opportunities to socialise nearby. Any advice would be gladly accepted.
> 
> Thanks


Bukit Timah is an expensive place to stay. There are other places like Queenstown or Buona Vista, which are cheaper. Due to their close proximity to the city, condos in these places can be priced between $5000-$8000 and above.
If you don't have a car, you will need to find condos that are close to MRT. Most condos will have shuttle services that take passengers for a small fee to the nearest train (MRT).
You may google rental singapore and email an agent to help you. You will have to pay an agent fee as well as two months deposit to secure a place.
Is your husband's organisation providing accommodation for the first month so you can find a place to settle? When we came here, the company put us up in a hotel for one week before we found our current condo. We are in the North East part of Singapore and my husband commutes to work -about 45 minutes by train. Our rental is much cheaper than in the city or near city.


----------

